# coyote bait/lure?



## dannylilly

What is a good coyote bait? Also can you make bait for coyote? WHAT would you put in the bait that would attract coyotes without them rolling in the stuff? thanks


----------



## adokken

Any meat that is a little ripe will work, I prefer house cats myself. Any trappers supply house will have preservative to use when your bait reaches the proper stage. Also use a good lure from a reputable trppers supply house. Madtrapper


----------



## price403

Try mice or freezer burnt game meat (deer, rabbit, birds, or anything else you hunt or trap). I use mice that I catch in repeating traps around old barns and wood sheds. Lay the meat in the sun for a day or two. Just until it smells off but doesn't make you puke when you get near it. Use fresh mice, not tainted ones. You can freeze them until you get enough. Buy an old meat grinder and go to town. Add some glycerine to the mice or the tainted meat to preserve the smell and keep it from rotting. Put it in jars and it's ready to go. Wash the grinder good when switching what you're grinding. NEVER use it to grind anything but bait. A spoonful is all that is needed in a dirthole or flat set.


----------



## Mongojoe

Here is one of my favorite recipies for chunk bait, which I used alot of on my coyote/bobcat/fox lines....

Items needed:
1) Your meat for bait... rabbit, muskrat, deer, groundhog, ect... or my favorites for chunk, beaver or bobcat.
2)A sharp knife
3)A spoon or something to mix with
4)A bowl to mix in
5)Jars with lids to put your bait in
6)Sodium benzoate, or plain(not idoized) table salt... Sodium benzoate can be bought at any trapper supply, many larger grocery or drug stores, or chemical stores, and I do prefer it over the salt. It comes in a powder, or small flake form, and is generally used as a preservative.

To begin I will cut my meat into chunks about the size of a walnut and remove any fat, and allow to taint at room temperature. I don't want it rotten. (If it is rotten it can sometimes cause them to roll in it.) I only want a slight taint. The point where it has just a slightly unpleasant smell, and is grey colored, but if cut into is still red and juicy inside. After my chunk bait has reached the stage of taint that I want, I put my bait into a bowl, and sprinkle on some of the sodium benzoate, and mix it up. I want to completely coat my chunks. If useing salt I do the same, but I use the salt a bit heavier than the sodium benzoate... I'll let it set a few hours or over night, and kind of "soak it in". Then I check and make sure that all the chunks are still coated good, and if not I add some more sodium benzoate or salt and mix till it is all completely coated. I then loosely pack it into jars until about 3/4 full(No fuller than 3/4, as gas will be forming that can cause pressure). Sprinkle a lite covering of sodium benzoate on top, or a couple of spoonfulls of salt, and fill it with water to just above the level of the bait so that everything is just covered, and put on the lids... Just to be safe, I will check the jars every day and loosen the lids to release any gas that may have formed. I will do this every day until it stops releaseing gas when I crack the lid (and hold away from your face when doing this)... I then check on it and crack the lids occasionally every 4 to 7 days or so after this, just to be sure. And if it is not still releaseing gas, I store it back till season... For a bit of variety a little beaver castor can be added, or if the chunk is to be used in extremely cold weather, a drop or two of skunk essence added to it helps the smell to carry. ............... Many people only think of fish as a bait for ***** along the waterway, but fish are an excellent bait for any predator, and can be done the same way. But I don't taint it. I use it fresh to make chunk bait.

Another good bait for predators are mice(fish can be done this way too)... I used to run a "mouse line" in the summer in the house and barns... The mice can then be frozen fresh in baggies...so many to a baggie, and then take out of the freezer how ever many baggies you figure you will need that day... Just drop a mouse in the dirt hole...if you wish, you can add a drop of lure to the fur before dropping it in the hole... But another way that I liked to use mice was to make a paste bait from them... I bought an old blender at a GOOD WILL store and would blend the mice (Fresh mice are best for this) with a few heaping spoonfulls of sodium benzoate into a paste. Then pack into jars about 3/4 full...and handle as with chunk bait above, loosening the lids and all.... If you want a bit of a change-up, you can add a bit of beaver castor while the mice are blending...and if they will be used in extremely cold weather, you can add a drop or two of skunk essence... I would use a good spoonful to a hole.

In a pinch I have used sardines (the kind in oil, NOT in mustard or hot sauce) and even the cheap, fishy smelling canned cat food(This works particularly well on fox.).


----------



## dannylilly

thanks for the linformation, I will try it.


----------

